# SKN - Skin Elements



## greggles (19 March 2020)

Couldn't find a thread on this company so I thought I'd get one going.

Here's a brief outline of the company's business activities:


> Skin Elements is an ASX-listed skin care company focused on the development of natural and organic skin care products, as an alternative to current chemical-based products. It has developed a portfolio of products which includes, the Soléo Organics 100% natural and organic sunscreen, pawpaw based PapayaActivs natural therapeutic skincare, the Elizabeth Jane Natural Cosmetics brand, and the Invisi Shield skincare range. The Company has completed a highly successful test marketing phase in major international markets for Soléo Organics and has regulatory approval with the USA FDA, TGA and other significant regulators. Skin Elements aims to become the number one recognised national and international sunscreen brand.




The company is preparing to release its Invisi-Shield skin medical range, the release date of which has been brought forward due to the global coronavirus outbreak.

SKN shares were suspended from trading on 10 March following an ASX price and volume query after the company's share price rapidly surged from 1c to 2.2c.

The company stated in its response to the ASX query that it intends to provide clarification of its Invisi-Shield range through an announcement to the market. I image this announcement will be released shortly.

No real comment to make on the company or its prospects just yet. However, given the recent global interest in products that protect people from germs, I thought it was at least worth getting a thread going.

It will be interesting to see the details of the Invisi Shield range when the announcement is eventually released.


----------



## TRADEX8 (19 March 2020)

greggles said:


> Couldn't find a thread on this company so I thought I'd get one going.
> 
> Here's a brief outline of the company's business activities:
> 
> ...





Someone sent me these photos this morning.

Looks like they could be packing and processing orders.


----------



## TRADEX8 (19 March 2020)

TRADEX8 said:


> Someone sent me these photos this morning.
> 
> Looks like they could be packing and processing orders.
> 
> ...



You may like to compare ZNO to SKN. Similar company before it shot up to $2.45c


----------



## aus_trader (27 April 2020)

Tipping this hand sanitiser junior for May Stock Tipping Competition. Odds look good in the current environment for further share price increase given there is no cure or vaccine available at this point. 

So my prediction is, it could rise a bit higher from here or could go nuts if it behaves anything like ZNO. By the way, picking ZNO helped me to win the Jan Stock Tipping Competition, so I thought why not back another junior in the same space.

They also signed a collaboration agreement for hand sanitiser with fellow healthcare products company Holista Colltech Limited (HCT).


----------



## aus_trader (30 April 2020)

An encouraging article on this company today:






https://themarketherald.com.au/skin...isi-shield-natural-hand-sanitiser-2020-04-30/


----------



## Beaches (19 May 2020)

Skin Elements requested a 2 day trading halt on 8 May pending an announcement regarding laboratory tests. The company expected to release the announcement prior to trading on 12 May.

On 12 May the company requested a 2 day suspension of their shares pending release of the announcement regarding the laboratory tests. The company expected to release the announcement prior to trading on 14 May. The 2 day suspension was requested by the company and granted under listing rule 17.2.

It has been 7 days now and there has been no announcement released by the company.

Today the ASX advised that the shares of Skin Elements were suspended under listing rule 17.3, pending ASX queries. Suspension under listing rule 17.3 is by the ASX and not at the request of the company. Seems Skin Elements may not have communicated with the ASX and have been sent a please explain.

Do the lab test results just need further examination and clarification, or were they unexpectedly adverse in some manner?


----------



## aus_trader (19 May 2020)

Yes, it's been a while for SKN to come out of the Trading Halt...

Not sure what's going on !


----------



## Swervin Mervin (31 October 2020)

TRADEX8 said:


> You may like to compare ZNO to SKN. Similar company before it shot up to $2.45c



Any chance SKN can recover from here. I noticed they’ve got no money again.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Any chance SKN can recover from here. I noticed they’ve got no money again.



came out of the TH, in Oct, and has risen to 10c.

However, it is stop, start, falter, Halt.  .. according to _The Age:_


> An ASX-listed company planning the global launch of a new hand sanitiser range has been forced into a trading halt while it is owed more than $8 million by a Carlton-based business linked to a Melbourne underworld figure*.
> Skin Elements has voluntarily suspended trading  in its shares on four separate occasions since January 28 as it awaits payment from State Securities, which was appointed last year to underwrite an options deal to raise $10.5 million.



* _the one with the tacky comb-over_


----------

